# 37millions of account from ************* stolen



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

Hackers Threaten to Expose 37 Million Cheating ************* Users

Either they shutdown the company, or the data, all the data would become public, and Avid Life Media would be liable for fraud.

If I understood, they offered a false "delete all data" offer for 19$.

I don't feel sorry for them, but I would like to know the reasons of this group.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

cgiles said:


> Hackers Threaten to Expose 37 Million Cheating ************* Users
> 
> Either they shutdown the company, or the data, all the data would become public, and Avid Life Media would be liable for fraud.
> 
> ...




Again??! That's twice in the same day....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/279385-karma-hley-m-dison-cheaters-site-get-hacked.html


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Could not have happened to a nicer company!!! Here's to hoping they go out of business.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Could not have happened to a nicer company!!! Here's to hoping they go out of business.


Amen to that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Double Amen...


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

There was a Robert Redford movie came out in '92 called 'Sneakers'. The premise was that some scientist had actually come up with a functioning quantum computer and had been murdered for it. The movie was mediocre but the premise was prophetic - that is 'No more secrets'.

About 4 years later I picked up a copy of one of my favourite science
rags, "The Sciences", because the cover article caught my eye. The author had come up with the algorithm that would make quantum computers usable. Even though they were still science fiction. He also talked at length about the potential capabilities of these machines. One of the points brought up was that a quantum computer renders all current encryption schemes essentially useless.

I've been watching the online science boards since, and progress has been pretty steady towards a functioning machine. I figure if I'm reading about it so easily now, DARPA and/or any other sufficiently well funded group has probably had one for years.

Two motto's I try to always remember - 'If you can imagine it and it can be built, someone will build it' and 'If it's online, it's public'

I hope this breach is a death-blow to that company and that all of its client's SO's are handed a print-out.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Too bad 37 million registered letters can't be mailed to the spouses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm certainly not a usual proponent of hacking, but I'll make an exception in this case. Bet there is some serious puckering up going on today.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I would imagine that many waywards using ****** ******* feel betrayed by this whole ordeal. After all they trusted ****** ******* ?


----------



## chris007 (Jul 15, 2015)

SO, let me get this straight, there are 60 million married couples in the US and.....37 million registered users on ****** *******... lol


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Doesn't matter if it's shut down. There will be another head popping up on that Hydra.
Hackers got to Adult Friend Finder too.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Reading the article it said that this company was suppose to delete private information but it seems they didn't.. 

Sadly they also might get hit with a lawsuit because they might have be PC compliant.. They should have kept the CC info on different server but it seems CC info and accounts were wrapped up all in the same.. 

Funny being cheated on now makes me understand why some reformed smokers are the way they are..


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

chris007 said:


> SO, let me get this straight, there are 60 million married couples in the US and.....37 million registered users on ****** *******... lol



There are singles on it too. Not to mention the douche baags who start new accounts because they get a bad rep (hard to believe on a site like that). Or the scammers with multiple profiles to cast their nets far and wide.

Still, if only 10% are legit, it's a pretty sobering number. And I bet it's higher than 10%


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

That is 37 million subscribers worldwide.

It couldn't have happened to a nicer corporation.

Thank you Mr. Snowden.....


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm dying to see all this stuff get posted somewhere. The fall out is going to be fun to watch!


----------

